# Wasp spinners breaking.



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello fellow shooters

About a month ago, i got the deltawing slingshot from wasp (Which is the best slingshot out there, imo)

As a free gift, i got a tiny 25 mm spinner in that package aswell. And i loved it. Good target, no ricochets(Which is nice, since i do my shooting in my shed)

But sadly, after what i guess is about 4-500 hits on it, it actually broke.

So before i rush to buy some new ones from Wasp, i was wondering if anyone had similar experiences, or if i just got unlucky.

For reference, i shoot 10mm steel, from a 6 meter distance with OTT, 25-20 mm taper TBG with an active bandlength of 17.5, and a draw of 100 cm.

I´ve attached a picture of the spinner. The last part of the spinner is somewhere in my shed, and i can't find it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds like your putting some pretty good heat on it. I shoot about the same rig only with lead. I got some from GZK that seem to be holding up pretty good. Do a search for this and you'll come up with all kinds of target suggestions. Taking that kind of spanking, nothing will last forever. Happy shootn!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

I guess I'd start by asking what ambient temperature you were shooting in? Some plastics become considerably more brittle when cold. I'd follow that up by asking what plastic it is. There are lots of guides out there to help you guess, THIS is one of many, but ultimately that'll be able to tell you if said targets are made to last or if they'll all die shortly.


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

STO said:


> I guess I'd start by asking what ambient temperature you were shooting in? Some plastics become considerably more brittle when cold. I'd follow that up by asking what plastic it is. There are lots of guides out there to help you guess, THIS is one of many, but ultimately that'll be able to tell you if said targets are made to last or if they'll all die shortly.


Well, as i mentioned i shoot in my shed, it´s cold there, and the spinner is hanging there permanently. And there has been a recent period of "Siberian cold" in scandinavia. So that´s probably the main cause,


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Try those metal spinners sold on eBay. They won't break. Use Bottle Caps instead of buying spinners. Use a coin as a target.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yah they do break eventually. About a week ago I put one back together with E6000 glue. Today Ill see if it holds.

I may also try and make some kind of spinner out of a piece of rubber mat. Looks like tough stuff.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

If you're looking for an alternative, I've been using the GZK China target spinners and they have held up well and taken lots of hits. They're made of a silicone material and have a rubbery feel. They also come in various sizes.

As you can tell from below, they have twice as much material than the Wasp. The mounting hole is smaller than the Wasp, 325 ParaCord fits snuggly in there.

GZK China - Go to Products then Accessories

https://trade.onloon.net/?shopId=1497417766388


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Yah they do break eventually. About a week ago I put one back together with E6000 glue. Today Ill see if it holds.
> 
> I may also try and make some kind of spinner out of a piece of rubber mat. Looks like tough stuff.


Well that was disappointing. My glued spinner blew apart on the first hit. Oh well, worth a try.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I never have my own targets break . I make my own . A big part of the success is the way I hang them . Its all about deflecting the power of the impact . Think of a professional fighter moving off the punches never absorbing the full impact . If he stood solid he would be destroyed . Hang them loose with the addition of elastic in line as a shock absorber .


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

treefork said:


> Its all about deflecting the power of the impact . Think of a professional fighter moving off the punches never absorbing the full impact . If he stood solid he would be destroyed .


I usually just take people to the ground and do chokes and such in my figths. Probably won't work for slingshot spinners ☺ they are hard to do chokes ando jointlocks on.


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Try those metal spinners sold on eBay. They won't break. Use Bottle Caps instead of buying spinners. Use a coin as a target.


But they ricochet, and id rather they didn't


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BraveSirWobin said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Its all about deflecting the power of the impact . Think of a professional fighter moving off the punches never absorbing the full impact . If he stood solid he would be destroyed .
> ...


I think you missed the point entirely . Good luck .


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

treefork said:


> BraveSirWobin said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


No man, I got it. Thank you for your input. I was just trying be funny. Albeit unsuccessfully


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I shoot wasp targets a bunch .. they are great targets .. but I was told by Simon that if u use some old tubes to string it rather than cordage it will last ages .. I use a loose paracord .. and they still break but last longer than before .. hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BraveSirWobin said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Its all about deflecting the power of the impact . Think of a professional fighter moving off the punches never absorbing the full impact . If he stood solid he would be destroyed .
> ...


Cool .. I fought for 10 years .. 6 fights as a professional ... and I also finished most of the fights with subs ... nothing like it pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BraveSirWobin said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Subs all the way 

Only ever had amateur figths, never will. I solely do grappling and BJJ these days, MMA got too serious and time consuming.



Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I shoot wasp targets a bunch .. they are great targets .. but I was told by Simon that if u use some old tubes to string it rather than cordage it will last ages .. I use a loose paracord .. and they still break but last longer than before .. hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I should deffinitely try that. Once i get a new wasp spinner


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Targets are meant to be shot at, worn down, and eventually repaired or replaced - they are a consumable item. This is the case for firearms, archery, airguns, slingshots, and most other shooting activities. 500 shots out of a £2.95/$4.00 plastic spinner target sounds like it served it's purpose.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Try clay targets. They last one hit but shatter when hit giving a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Try clay targets. They last one hit but shatter when hit giving a sense of accomplishment.


Yeah man I get bored shooting stuff for too long so I've now turned to chalk targets! You should check them out on eBay, similar to what you described with the clay. They are cheap aswell so thats always a bonus

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Try a chunk of garden hose (or any hose really) strung horizontally through the hose in your catch box. I first saw Bill Hays do this and tried it for myself, it's amazing how tough it is. A bonus second benefit it has is the nice loud 'THWACK' when given a solid hit. Hope that helps, happy shooting. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Try clay targets. They last one hit but shatter when hit giving a sense of accomplishment.
> ...


Yes, I bought a batch of them. I think I might try making some myself.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I've also thought about making some aswell but don't have a clue where to start with ingredients or how too. Time to start trawling through youtube I think

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Ukprelude said:
> ...


Start by drilling a hole or two through a bottle cap plastic or metal. Same for a Tuna or Soup can lid. Turn a soup can sideways and stuff a wash cloth inside and shoot into the opening. Or cut a circle out of a plastic bottle to use as a target. You could design and cut it with a tab to fold back and glue to make the hanger so it will spin. A beer bottle cap makes for a great small target hung by a string.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Well I do have some commercial targets but in the very end I go using bottle caps and targets made by me from scrap wood in this picture (how much they last is not a problem, they're anyway made from wood scrap and so I recycled as much as possible ) or from indestructible HDPE the same way.
They are super easy and super fun to make and also very customizable. In this picture from 25 mm to 50mm roughy.

Cheers


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Like I've got it here. Just cleaned out the catch box so I had a second to take a pic:









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Impressive nonetheless. I’ve seen such thing like yours often also in China with a piece of orange tubing


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Well this should be also a way to improve the life of any target.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what I make most of my targets from. It's rubberized roofing material. Got scrap rolls from job site. Stuff seems to last forever. Can be cut into any shape with heavy duty scissors. The two larger targets are this material. Covered with flourescent tape to see at night.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

A piece of heavy leather such as an 8 or 10 oz veg tan lasts really well.

One that I use with BB's is to take a foam ear plug and run a waxed thread through it and hang it in the box. They hold up really well as they squish when hit. Cheap as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

So many hints... so many good boys here!!


----------

